# Those flaming killer crows!



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Remember the picture of 'The Mighty Oak in Winter' with which I won the very first MHF photo comp?, well this tree is home to hundreds of crows?.

At this time of year we have blackbird fledglings stumbling in and around the place. 

I've just gone out to chase the crows away that have congregated on my patch, only to find that they have struck again ...2 dead baby blackbirds lying outside my back door with blood all over their heads. I can only guess that they must have flown into something in their panic to escape the crows.

Last year the crows completely wiped out the fledglings in our immediate area. Even nests close to the house.

How do you get rid of the 'enemy' short of shooting them? :twisted:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Texas, if they are a lot of them, they will be rooks, not crows. Sympathise with your feelings, but it's nature as it really is.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

" A Rook on it's own is a Crow,
And Crow in a crowd is a Rook"

Simples!

The problem we have here is with Moorhens, they drown newly hatched ducklings. A wild duck hatched 8 ducklings last Sunday and by Monday morning all were dead.

One of our Muscovies is sitting on 14 eggs and we don't hold out much hope for the youngsters if the Moorhens get to them  

Steve and Ian


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My dog would eat swans if she could figure out how


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If they are rooks, and they would seem to be. The young ones make good eating. Could be that's your answer.

Dick


----------

